# TD-W8970 configuration to VIASAT Surfbeam 2 Satellite modem?



## MilesIsland (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi! 
Does anyone know how to configure the TP-Link TD-W8970 router to a ViaSat Surfbeam 2 Satellite Modem? I'm pulling my hair out. It was working fine until last week, then stopped. I took the router to the shop, and they tell me it's working fine. My internet service is also working fine directly out the back of the Modem. There are no Username or Passwords to put in for the ISP, so I'm assuming I use 'Bridge'.. 
I set this up back in October without any hassle, yet today I'm getting nowhere... Any help would be hugely appreciated!!!
Thanks in advance,
Miles


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the "Satellite Modem" is simply a modem (ie: does not contain a router/switch), then you simply connect the modem output to the router WAN port. Set the TP back to factory default and it should simply work for ethernet. You will need to configure the wifi if that model supports it and you are using it. Bridge mode is for connecting two routers together.


----------



## MilesIsland (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks Jim, I'll try that out in the morning...


----------

